# Glasguensis, xiaolijie and other moderator changes



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce some moderator changes.
Xiaolijie is joining as a moderator of the Chinese forum.
Glasguensis is joining as a moderator of the French-English forums.
Rallino and DearPrudence also have taken on the Other Languages forum in addition to their other forums.

Xiaolijie and Glasguensis, I look forward to working with you both!  Rallino and DearPrudence, thanks for your extra effort!

Mike


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, at long last! Good luck, G & X!


----------



## Vanda

Ieiii... how many moves! Welcome the new ones and go on the ''old'' ones!


----------



## Loob

Welcome to the team, Xiaolijie and Glasguensis.  

And Rallino and DearPrudence - enjoy!


----------



## jann

Delighted to have you on the team!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Congrats and thanks for your endless patience!


----------



## Quaeitur

A very warm welcome Xiaolijie and Glasguensis!


----------



## Suehil

Wonderful news!  Welcome, welcome, welcome !


----------



## Glasguensis

Thanks Mike, I'm very happy to be joining such a great team.


----------



## swift

*Xiaolijie *





*à Glasguensis.*





*à Prudencita* *et à Rallino aussi *

​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bravissimi e buon lavoro a tutti voi!


----------



## frida-nc

We appreciate you all!
Thanks for coming on board and/or taking up new stations.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, xiaolijie and Glasguensis!  

And cheers, Dear Prudence and Rallino!!


----------



## pyan

Another welcome, xiaolijie and Glasguensis!

 All the best to DearPrudence and Rallino .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You're very welcome, guys


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you everyone. I will try my best to be worthy among the great 
(And sorry for not turning up earlier, was away for the whole of last week )

Harry


----------

